# What breed of pit or mixed do I have?



## maier735 (Jul 20, 2018)

I adopted her last year from my son's friend who was homeless and going to take her to the pound I could not allow that to happen... She is loveable and the light of my day her name is Mallory








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum maier735 and way to go on saving that dog from going to the pound. What Mallory's breed mix consists of is impossible for anyone to state without knowing the history of the dogs lineage. By the great looking pictures you posted she looks like she has some bully in there. You could just call her a "bully mix" the same as many of us have. 

She looks like a sweetheart and I can see that she's well taken care of. Glad that you found each other.


Joe


----------

